# fuel rail covers



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

what is the stock color of the fuel rail covers. i assume that its prob the 13u, same color as the quick silver gto, but im not sure. i like the stock silver because it kind of goes with the scheme of the car (black on black with silver accents and red stitching.) i wouldnt mind changing the colors of the covers, but i cant really decide. if anyone has any suggestions dont hesitate to post em.

reason is is because the paint started to chip and flake off.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

They're just silver and black. Doubt if is has anything to do with 13U.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine still look like new because I followed someone's advice (Svede?) years ago and stored them. I wanted to reduce retained heat and avoid a rubbed fuel line. Not to hijack your thread, but I'm curious to know how many have done the same.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I did and just sold them a coupe of weeks ago. They were never going back on and the money and extra room was both needed.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

does any one know where i may be able to buy smooth FRC's. i find them for corvettes and camaro's but no gto's. if they fit in a camaro (if the camaro even has an ls2) will it fit the gto as long as they are the same year?? the pictures i see of the engines look identical. id kinda like to have something custom done to them to add a little bit under the hood


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The different fuel rail covers on LS1s, LS2s, etc. aren't interchangeable because they have different mounting points. At least, the ones I've compared.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

How about something like this to add something custom uner the hood? The Granatelli branded ones are really pricey but there are others that aren't quite as expensive.


----------



## brock60 (Apr 16, 2015)

Had my FRC's painted black they look pretty BA


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

